# I Will Be A Grandma Tomorrow!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

As many of you know, my son and DIL, are expecting twins. 

They are inducing labor tomorrow. It will take within 24-hours, and the twins will be here. I plan on leaving for Northern California, early Tuesday morning. I'm taking Daisy, Joplin and Franny, with me. The rest of the crew will have a house sitter.

Technology trips me out. They already know how much they weigh. The girl is a little over five pounds, and the boy is almost six pounds.

I am soooo nervous. They have already named them. Samantha and Kenny. No, not Samantha, after my late Samantha, but just a name they are in love with. They, as I do, like the fact that she can be called Samantha, Sammy, Sam. 

Pleeeeeeeeeeeease, keep my DIL, Samantha, and Kenny in your thoughts and prayers.

I can't wait. I wish my dad (Kenneth) were here.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how exciting!! Technically, I'm a grandmother too (step) and I am called Stacy, LOL
Hope everything goes ok! What freeway are you taking? the 99? or the 5? That's a long drive! Good luck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I will keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers and so can't wait to see pics of the twins!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: You're going to be a Grandma-that's fricken awesome!! My mom LOVES it sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Deb, what a wonderful exciting magical time for you. Your whole gang will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Con-grandma-lations!!!! I'm so happy for you. Have a safe, fun trip! Keep us updated, and of course you know what this group wants most...PICTURES! I hope your camera is already packed! :grouphug: 

P.S. Can I house-sit?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Deb!!! I hope everything goes smoothly and Samantha and Kenny arrive safe and sound.

Josie says: I do love new puppies!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!! It seems like just the other day that you announced the impending birth. The time sure has flown (but probably not for you or for the happy couple!). I hope all goes well and I'll be watching for an update!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:chili: :chili: I am so excited for you!!! :chili: :chili: I cant wait to see pics of the twins!!!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations future grand'ma Deb. My grand'daughter's name is Samantha. They call her Tita. You are going to have your hands full with twins.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! I love being a grandmother!

I love the name Kenneth. It was my dad's name and is my brother's name.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congradulations :grouphug: i cant wait for pictures  have a safe trip


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how exciting! glad to see the girls are getting a road trip away from LBB & Henry/etta 

have a blast, take lots of pics, and be sure Lulu gets a big fat hug from me and buttercup before you leave


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations. We're sending positive thoughts and prayers that all goes well. rayer: 

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Congratulations - what an EXCITING time for your family :aktion033: :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How exciting. I'll pray everything goes well grandma


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck grandma-2-b.

They are going to have lovely well-balanced Libra babies.

Just what I always wanted - 1 pregnancy - boy & girl - done - that's it !!!

What does God bless me with - 3 Girls !!!! My poor husband can vouch for PMS x 3 and one that is not quite there yet !! :smpullhair: 

Have a safe trip up there and back ... I'll say a special prayer for them tonite.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

From one grandmother to a soon-to-be grandmother, 
Congratulations!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Deb!! :aktion033: All the very best to you & your family!

Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting, Deb!! Praying all goes well and I'm sure it will!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Congratulations Deb!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it and see lots of pictures. There is nothing better than being a Grandma. 
Sending a hug for you and prayers for new Mom and Babies.

Marsha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Deb, how exciting for you :chili: :chili: congratulations, I will pray all goes well and your two beautiful grandbabies arrive safely, and also that your DIL has an easy delivery :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh wow!! How exciting and wonderful, Deb. I am so happy for you and your family. That's great that they already weigh such nice amounts. Keep us updated and I know I will be thinking of you and your family today. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, how wonderful for all of you. Congratulations! You will all be in my thoughts and prayers. Have a safe and wonderful trip. :grouphug:


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Congratulations!! I hope all goes well with the delivery...a boy and a girl and they are so big...aren't you lucky!! 
Good luck to you and your family 
Linda
(soon to be Gramma to twins too!!)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How exciting!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Grammy Deb! Congratulations!! Now you can spoil and then go home when they're bad... :thumbsup:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: WOW!! Savour these magical moments and enjoy each and every second of them. Much love, Good Luck to the new Mom and CONGRATS to the BEST Grandmother! :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats grammy!!! (heehee) I am SO excited for you. Best of luck to your DIL!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is soo exciting! You will all be in my prayers. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations Deb. What a blessing you are getting. And I just love the little boys name. I will be thinking of all of you today and praying for a healthy delivery of these precious babies. Have a safe trip to and from.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow congrats....I can't wait to be a grammy!!! Watch out with Samantha's they are a handful all of them I have ever met especially mine. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: congratulations grandma Deb :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWWW!!! :w00t: congratulations, deb!! :grouphug: how so very exciting!! :aktion033:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats Deb! and to your son and DIL! What a way to start out being a Grandma! I became a Grandma at 43 and loved it. I was a little in shock about what to be called....I arrived at "Grandma Dee". I have 4 granddaughters now aged 7-23 and 1 great grandson, so being called Grandma Dee is natural. I was single when the first 2 where born, and sometimes dated much younger guys, but that was not a problem. It was kind of fun shocking people by saying I'm a Grandma! :biggrin: 
Hope all is well, I haven't heard today what is happening with your DIL. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How exciting...Twins!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awwwwww! it chocked me up hearing the names and knowing they named him after your Dad, how sweet and special of an honor. I too miss my Dad Ken. 

I wish them both a life time of love, happiness and good health. 

What more could you ask for! Happy grandmaing too you!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww two times the love, God is so great. Hope everything goes smooth and you get loads of cuddle time.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you. I will be praying for a successful delivery for your dil and sweet grandbabies and safe travels for you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations. Hoping you DIL has swift and easy delivery.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, these two just don't want to enter the atmosphere. They induced labor at six, this morning. Poor Alison has been laying there for twelve hours. God bless her, she is so tired, and hungry.

They manually broke her water, and now her contractions are pretty painful. The babies are positioned properly, so they don't foresee any problems.

I cannot leave in the morning, as planned. Turns out my dog sitter can't be here until early Wednesday. I feel terrible about this. When I told my son, I could feel his disappointment. But not much I can do about it. I've also had so many problems at work. Everything is fine. Just the usual work stuff. The past few days have soooo sucked. 

No wonder these two don't want anything to do with air ~ LOL

I'll keep you informed. Hopefully, it won't be much longer. 

Continue with your thoughts and prayers for Kenny, Sami, and poor, tired/hungry Alison.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Deb I hate to hear that your poor DIL is still in labor. They induced me with my last child and it caused the hardest labor I had had will all of my babies. She was number 4. Please know they are all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you grandma.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

[My very best wishes being sent to you and your family. New born babies (_looking around carefully_) are more exciting than maltese puppies.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope that the babies decide to show their cute faces soon!! Congratulations Deb!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will keep praying for Alison that this will all be over for her soon and her sweet little babies arrive very safely. :grouphug: Gosh what a long day it has been for Alison, bless her heart :grouphug: How is daddy holding up through all this excitement?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on the twins. :chili: This is so exciting two babies to spoil and return to the parents. :chili: Isn't it wonderful that the babies are going to be such a nice size. I know that everything will go well. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I will keep praying for Alison that this will all be over for her soon and her sweet little babies arrive very safely. :grouphug: Gosh what a long day it has been for Alison, bless her heart :grouphug: How is daddy holding up through all this excitement?[/B]


I think Kevin (Daddy) is getting a bit frustrated. He's worried about Alison, and the fact that she is so very tired, yet has to muster up the strength to deliver these two.

And, yes, I do believe they are waiting for Deb, or maybe Daisy :wub: Bless their wee little hearts. 

Oh, Janet, listen to this. I asked my son if his new cribs were on the recall list. He said, "no, but we put Millie (Jack Russel) in them, and they held up fine" ~ LOL

What a jerk, he takes after his MOTHER :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck to her. I can't wait to see pics of these babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm also checking in. Thanks for the updates Deb!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Good luck to her. I can't wait to see pics of these babies. [/B]



I know, I can't wait either. If they ever decide to surface :smilie_tischkante: 

I've been walking around with my cell and home phone. I've called my son soooooo many times, I think I'm getting on his nerves. Oh well, he's gotten on my nerves enough, through the years. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> just checkin in[/B]



Oh, goodness!!! I've been laying with Miss Daisy, and telling her all about the birth. It's helping me pass the time, I guess. Daisy actually seemed interested in the story. I love her so very much. She is sooooo good to me. 

In any case, we wait. Poor Alison, huh? She is soooo flippin' tired. :blink:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - I am not tooo far from you - do you want me to go check the gang and you can stay a little longer - you drove all the way - it would be sad to turn back without seeing those pink fluffy furless babies.

Let me know - I don't work in the morning - I can do something - either tomorrow or Wednesday ... if the sitter and I can arrange it .. it's a 30 minute drive give and take a few minutes.

Ok silly me - thought you were already there and you are turning back bacause of the sitter.,

Duhhhhhhhhhhh now look who the dag is ...

ok so how about if I drop by around 4pm or later tomorrow - even around 7pm
will they be ok till the morning ??


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446391
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if he is like my girls, I can totally understand the getting on your nerves thing. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I know you cannot wait for the wait to be over, Granny! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kev just called. Alison is dialated to eight. They gave an epidural, and are preparing her for the delivery!!! 

OMG!!! Say good-bye to "young" Deb, and Helloooo to "Grandma" Deb!! ~ LOL

I'm praying like crazy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey, Granny. Settle down in the rockin' chair. Let your hair down. Enjoy!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Go Alison!!!!!!! Lets get those babies delivered safely and let that poor mama get some food and rest!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Prayin' it won't be much longer now. Congratulations G-ma Deb! Enjoy it - there's nothing quite as special as that first grandbaby... multiplied by two!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! I won't be long now, Granny!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb - I am not tooo far from you - do you want me to go check the gang and you can stay a little longer - you drove all the way - it would be sad to turn back without seeing those pink fluffy furless babies.
> 
> Let me know - I don't work in the morning - I can do something - either tomorrow or Wednesday ... if the sitter and I can arrange it .. it's a 30 minute drive give and take a few minutes.
> 
> ...


You are the sweetest of the sweet!! Thank you soooooo much for thinking of the kids. 

Because of the uncertainty of my plans, and my dog sitter's schedule, I decided to call a friend, in San Diego. He is going to come here tomorrow, and watch the kids, until I return. I am taking Daisy, Joplin, and Franny with me. So he won't be too overwhelmed. Then again, I'm taking the "easy" ones, and leaving him with the "jerks". ~ LOL


Once again, you are so very thoughtful. Thank you. 

PS: I would like your number, in case of an emergency. Would that be okay? I wouldn't bother you, unless it were an emergency.

One more thing, we need to do lunch ~ Why are we so close, yet haven't done lunch yet??? :blink: 


And I'm still waiting for news on the new "furless" kids.

Oh, Dee, Yep, gooooooo Alison!!! She's gotta be sooooo tired, and starving to death by now.

I so want to have a "Burrito Supreme" delivered to her.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I regret that I must go to bed. My mom is having a colonoscopy tomorrow and I have a weigh in and meeting with the door and window guy about interior doors. I'll be checking here first thing tomorrow for your news and Stacy's. 

I pray that all babies - human and maltese, are safe, as are their mothers.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, its tomorrow and still no babies!!! keep us posted!!! And post pics ASAP!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kev just called. Alison is dialated at 10, so off to the delivery room!!

The little squirts decided to surface. Yep, they put up a fight. They probably heard about Billy ~ LOL

Kev said he will call as soon as they are safe and sound.

By the way, little Sami is in the lead. She's ahead of her big brother.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Kev just called. Alison is dialated at 10, so off to the delivery room!!
> 
> The little squirts decided to surface. Yep, they put up a fight. They probably heard about Billy ~ LOL
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: :aktion033: You just know that these two will be trouble!! LOL :aktion033: :aktion033: Stubborn little cuties!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am so excited for you! It won't be long now, Granny![/B]



GRANNY!!! ~ LOL ~ 

I'm still waiting :smpullhair: 

Daisy is even getting impatient. And Billy just can't "see" what is taking sooooo long!!

Come on Sami and Kenny!!! Really, Billy is NOT that bad. Okay, Winter is, but we'll deal with it.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> As many of you know, my son and DIL, are expecting twins.
> 
> They are inducing labor tomorrow. It will take within 24-hours, and the twins will be here. I plan on leaving for Northern California, early Tuesday morning. I'm taking Daisy, Joplin and Franny, with me. The rest of the crew will have a house sitter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! :aktion033: 
How exciting.
Im glad you could include some of your furbabies.
P.S. Your dad is there. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR TWIN GRANDCHILDREN!!!!! 

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> P.S. Your dad is there. :grouphug:[/B]



Thank you for that. My Dad means the world to us all. Since he left, it's been pretty tough. My son was his pride and joy. And my dad was my son's pride and joy.

And yes, I'm still waiting :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor thing - it's been 2 hours since she was at 10 ... hope it's almost over and very sooon they are holding those beautiful "furless" babies.

I will pm you my cell #

And yes - we should do lunch. Cheesecake Factory in Brea Mall ?

Or somewhere in Tustin ?

We'll talk soon - I guess I am the only one awake beside Fay usually .. 
Please post the news soon !!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It is soooooooooo past my bedtime. Oh sure, I'm one to complain, when Alison has been in labor for over seventeen, flippin' hours. :new_shocked: 

Come on Sami and Kenny!! Billy is waiting for you. :wub: :wub: 

I am still going :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> It is soooooooooo past my bedtime. Oh sure, I'm one to complain, when Alison has been in labor for over seventeen, flippin' hours. :new_shocked:
> 
> Come on Sami and Kenny!! Billy is waiting for you. :wub: :wub:
> 
> I am still going :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]


Try to sleep - the phone will wake you anyway ...

I hope he has a camera phone - you can get photos immediately ...
Ahhhhhhhhhhh technology.

I had to mail photos to Australia when the kids were born - it took a week (not to mention how long it took to get to the post office after I came home) ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Poor thing - it's been 2 hours since she was at 10 ... hope it's almost over and very sooon they are holding those beautiful "furless" babies.
> 
> I will pm you my cell #
> 
> ...


Are you kidding?? Cheese Cake Factory!!!! I'm in. And, Brea Mall, you bet!!! We can eat, and shop, all in one!!!

I LOVE Brea Mall. I also love Tustin. They have some MAJOR shopping and restaurants there. The Market Place, isn't that it Tustin? Or is it Irvine?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tustin has the Marketplace ... and now on Jamboree they opened a new "District" - we went there last night and it was amazing. One million square feet of outdoor stuff .. nice shops and restaurants ... it's off Jamboree - closer to the 405 - it has outdoor comfy brown wicker couches in front of a fire place in the middle of the mall.
Similar to the Irvine Spectrum


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's just shortly after midnight, California time, and Kev called.

Precious little Samantha came out just fine, but our little Kenny had a bit of a hard time. After Samantha arrived, they did an emergency c-section to retrieve my little Kenny. He was having breathing difficulties, and is on a ventilater. He will be fine, though. 

Alison is in recovery, and Kev was off to check on her. 

Please continue your prayers for my darling Alison, Samantha, and Kenny.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> It's just shortly after midnight, California time, and Kev called.
> 
> Precious little Samantha came out just fine, but our little Kenny had a bit of a hard time. After Samantha arrived, they did an emergency c-section to retrieve my little Kenny. He was having breathing difficulties, and is on a ventilater. He will be fine, though.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Let me be the first to congratulate you, GRANNY! LOL

Glad everyone is doing well :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Deb. Sorry to hear baby Kenny had a hard start. Continued prayers for you and your family. *hugs*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, Deb, I was so worried as I started reading.... I'm so glad that things are OK. Thank goodness the docs were on top of things and got Kenny out! Whoa! 

[attachment=27546:101247m03.jpg] [attachment=27547:101247m05.jpg]
*
CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Congratulations, grandma!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=27549:Baby22.gif] [attachment=27548:Baby21.gif]

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations Deb, Kev and Alison, I am so happy for you all and that everything turned out well and little Samantha and Kenny are both doing well :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Welcome to the Grandma club Deb :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations Grannyx2 (all in one day!!!)!!! I know you must be so excited and anxious to get to your new babies. I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties with the labor. But remember Alison will eventually forget the pain. I know that I did. It just stinks that after one vaginal delivery that she had to have a c-section too. I will be praying for all of you, Kev, Alison, Sammie, and Kenny. Just ask Kev to treat Alison like the princess she is right now. Giving birth to one (much less two) is tough. He has to take care of her, and let the docs and nurses take care of the babies right now.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Grammy! I'm glad the wait is over. Poor Allison & Kevin too. What a tough labor! Keep us updated on how the babies are doing. It's scary to see those little ones on the ventalators, but he'll be off it in no time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Alison - she had to see both sides of delivery. Geez. I hope all is well with both babies and Alison. Thanks for the updates and I'll be watching for more news.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chance heard that and he thinks you are making fun of him...  

That crib must be made out of recycled logs from a log home if a JR can't chew through it...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> It's just shortly after midnight, California time, and Kev called.
> 
> Precious little Samantha came out just fine, but our little Kenny had a bit of a hard time. After Samantha arrived, they did an emergency c-section to retrieve my little Kenny. He was having breathing difficulties, and is on a ventilater. He will be fine, though.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your family Granny... err... I mean ... Deb. :innocent:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations!! I will say a prayer for all three! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-tears shed twice this morning. Between Alison and Caddy-what amazing mommies!! :aktion033: I'm so glad everyone is ok!! :grouphug: 

Nice to meet ya, Grandma Deb! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your precious new grandbabies :aktion033: . So sorry Allison had such a long labor & difficult delivery.Hope you can be with them soon.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your family!! Twice blessed...it just doesn't get any better than that!
Linda


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyy Babies, Babies, Babies everywhere this morning.

Congrats on the new "furless" babies. Sorry she had to endure all that labor and then have to have the C-section anyway.

But non the less - she got to experience both worlds, 1 pregnancy, 2 babies, 2 different sexes , normal delivery - c-section - the whole package ...

So basically she got everything covered in the world of Labor and Delivery.

Hope it's all smooth from here on end !!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yippie!! Congrats, Grammy!!!! Can't wait to see pics!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug: 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: DEB, Blessings and LOVE to new babies , new Mommie, new Daddy and YOU! I hope the little one will be fine in no time and Mom feels better from her C Section as soon as possible. CONGRATS!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Whew what a night! I'm exhausted from just reading about it! LOL Congrats!! You will be the best g-mummy ever!! Hugs to you and ALL your babies, furry and furless alike.</span>


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm clutching at my belly just reading this. A BIG congratulations to the new momma who worked so hard, and to all of the rest of the family. Deb, drive carefully on your way up to see everyone, I bet you can't wait to get there. Have a fantastic visit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Deb! (see I refrained from calling you granny...lol) Can't wait to see pictures of your two beautiful new grandbabies! :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Grandma Deb!!!!! I am so happy that Allison and the babies are fine! I cant wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: congratulations :aktion033: what a night for everyone, including us  I feel like I also had twins and some puppies :smheat:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> :aktion033: congratulations :aktion033: what a night for everyone, including us  I feel like I also had twins and some puppies :smheat:[/B]


Ditto!!!

Congrats and can't wait to see pictures! :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

good luck and prayers from ireland :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Everyone is doing fantastic!! Kenny is off the ventilator and sucking on a pacifier.

They were off on the weights of them. Kenny is five pounds, and Sami is 4.2 pounds. 

My son is soooo happy, and wanting me there so badly. I'll be there tomorrow though.

Oh, and Kev's not sure, but he thinks Kenny has one "Spok" ear, just like me!!!

Live long and prosper, little man :biggrin:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATION DEB!! What a wonderful thing!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Deb!! I'm glad Allison came through it fine, and that the babes are well. Especially glad that Kenny's suckin' on a pacifier and not a ventilator anymore. Hugs all around - and wine for you and me. (God knows what else...)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great news Deb! :aktion033: So glad everyone is a-ok and that you get to be with them all tomorrow! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

what a blessing! drive safe...everyone is in my prayers! ....and congratulations* rayer: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> As many of you know, my son and DIL, are expecting twins.
> 
> They are inducing labor tomorrow. It will take within 24-hours, and the twins will be here. I plan on leaving for Northern California, early Tuesday morning. I'm taking Daisy, Joplin and Franny, with me. The rest of the crew will have a house sitter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Grandma! You're about to be busy busy busy...can't wait to see pictures! 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS! Have a safe trip to meet those babies!!!*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congratulations, granny!!! i bet you're so excited to meet them!! 

lots of love sent to the babies and family!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Grandma! Have a fantastic and safe visit! Love to the whole family! :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: What a night! Your twin babies and Stacy's 3 puppies....... Many blessings to Mom, Dad, Grandma and the twins!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Deb! I'm so happy for you! Are you a Grandma, a Bubby, or a Nana? 
Lot's of prayers are going your way to you and your family. Have a safe trip, have the best time of your life. Can't wait to see pictures!
xoxoxoxo 


I'm sure your Dad is right with you.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ken's, Kenny's and Kenneth are all strong names and Men. He will be well!

Congrats and lotsa love to you all!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, DEB!!! This is such tremendous news -- I've been holding my breath waiting for the "All Clear" on everyone. Definately calls for the Dancing Weenies! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Go, Granny, Go! (But not TOO fast up Highway 5 -- advice from a woman who got TWO speeding tickets in the same day on that freeway!)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb... I bet your son is proud as a peacock right now!!! Many blessings upon the new babies!! I wish I could be a fly on the wall when you first lay your eyes upon those precious grandchildren of yours!!! 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Congratulations Grandma and no you are not going to be called Grandma Deb! Where are the pictures?[/</span>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so HAPPY for you. Congrats grandma. Have someone take a few pictures so we can see your new grand babies


----------

